# Sensor der CPU schwankt sehr stark



## Kuniberd (17. August 2004)

Servus Leute!

Ich hab ein Problem mit meinem Sensor für die CPU.
Dieser schwankt sehr stark. D.h. er springt von 40 - 80 (Idle) Grad in einer Sekunde. Bei Last z.B. Seti geht es dann noch höher.

 Daraus resultiert auch, daß der PC abschaltet wenn es über 95 Grad geht. Dieses Problem habe ich erst seit ein paar Wochen. Habe seitdem aber nichts an der Hardware geändert. Kann es sein, daß der Sensor defekt ist.  Immoment mess ich die Temperatur mit MBM 5.

Sitzt der Sensor eigentlich auf der CPU oder auf dem Mainboard.

Ich hab ein P4 3.06 und ein Epox 4PDA2+. Neueste Bios Version habe ich drauf gespielt. Als Lüfter setzte ich einen Zahlmann Kühler ein.

Vielen Dank im voraus


----------

